# Firearms Training



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone needing a Concealed Weapons Class, or want to improve your shooting skills, give me a call. We are also going to have an advanced pistol class the last Saturday of October, call early to reserve your spot..


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

pilotpop said:


> Anyone needing a Concealed Weapons Class, or want to improve your shooting skills, give me a call. We are also going to have an advanced pistol class the last Saturday of October, call early to reserve your spot..


What's the phone number LOL!!


----------

